
Vote on news.yc without reloading the page -- Greasemonkey script - youngnh
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8951
======
Sam_Odio
Nice hack. Much better than having to ctrl+click everything.

~~~
MobileDigit
You can also use the mouse's middle button.

~~~
timg
The "paste" button? Never would have guessed.

------
nivi
Lord I would love a script that marks all the articles on news.yc as "read". I
would also love a place to put these suggestions without spamming everybody!

------
youngnh
I updated the YCArrows script to handle downvotes on comments. Its still at
the above story's link if you're interested.

------
ge
Here is one, that works on every website:

en.gibney.org/savescroll_info/

Its intended use is to include it in the website, but you can also use the
javascript in Greasemonkey. Here is the link to the code:

javascript.gibney.org/savescroll.js

------
benhoyt
I'd love to see this tiny bit of Ajax on news.yc itself -- but in the
meantime, good job!

------
dfranke
Awesome. You get to be my first new upmod.

------
sbraford
Great script!

------
jaggederest
Kinda sad we need this...

